# 2014 Audi A3 Sedan caught



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

First pictures of the A3 Sedan out in the open with a disguised front


----------



## TobyG (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm, looks interesting. Might be an option when my current A3 goes back in two years time 

Would be my fifth A3!!!


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Starting to look pretty good.... now where is the RS3 version??


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Finally! Great find. This is actually good news if we're anticipating an announcement within the next few months. Sportback spy shots didn't start appearing until about six weeks before the official reveal, so let's cross our fingers that this points to a similar time frame!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn you... Beat me to it... Lol! 

Can't wait to see the finished product. Too bad it won't have those wheels or that stance when it finally comes out.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Finally! Great find. This is actually good news if we're anticipating an announcement within the next few months. Sportback spy shots didn't start appearing until about six weeks before the official reveal, so let's cross our fingers that this points to a similar time frame!


+1!

:banghead:

It's great to see it being real, finally! Instead of photochops and the prototypes. 

I think now I am anxiously waiting for pricing and how the line-up will look. Curious too on RS3 time frame which we will likely only hear speculation for a while which is going to be painful.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Gorgeous.*

Looks amazing..very true to the concept with some minor exceptions that really no one expected to make into production.the door handles and side mirrors. Hard to tell in this shot if the front overhang is as big as it looks because of the telephoto lens distortion (check out how the wheels don't look perfectly round). 
But, the roofline is perfect. Beautiful transition. Combine this exterior with Audi's usual premium interior and decent engine choices & it'll be at the top of many people's list for this segment.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> +1!
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


I think you're probably going to have to hold out for a while on the RS3, especially for North America. I would bet that we're going to get very close launches for the S3 and A3 (within months), but the RS3 is likely going to be several years out - if at all for North America.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brookside said:


> Looks amazing..very true to the concept with some minor exceptions that really no one expected to make into production.the door handles and side mirrors. Hard to tell in this shot if the front overhang is as big as it looks because of the telephoto lens distortion (check out how the wheels don't look perfectly round).
> But, the roofline is perfect. Beautiful transition. Combine this exterior with Audi's usual premium interior and decent engine choices & it'll be at the top of many people's list for this segment.


Yep, pretty much what should be expected. From what I understand Audi has stated that the roofline will be slightly taller than the concept, we obviously don't have the same side mirror or door handle designs, and the front will be less aggressive than in the concept as well. 

Otherwise on the front overhang and design you can pretty much expect what you currently see in the A3 Sportback. Everything from the A-pillar back, sheet metal wise is new, and the interior will carry over essentially the same. I'd expect leg room and wheelbase to match that of the Sportback.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

If Audi offers a coupe, sportback and sedan A3s, why wouldn't it also offer an Avant version? 

RS3 Avant anyone?

Anyway, not complaining. The sedan is very nice, as is the Sportback, as is the coupe. Audi has done an amazing job inside and out. 

The new Mercedes-Benz A-Class is just starting to arrive in UK dealers now, so I could resist taking a look at one to compare. It's very nice: the exterior styling is certainly fresh and distinctive, but to my eye it lacks the elegant restraint of the A3. Inside the Merc is good, but once again, good is the enemy of the great. And the great is Audi's A3 cabin. Indeed, the whole A3 is in another league. 

I think the next RS3 is going to a truly great car. Everything I've read here and elsewhere convinces me that it will offer the same 5-cylinder engine but with nearer 400 bhp. (The A3 Sedan concept was supposed to have 407 bhp). It'll have lower fuel consumption and reduced emissions. I just hope it gets the same 7-speed DCT transmission. It's very good.

What I most want to see is a softer ride. The RS3 is rock hard on British roads. I definitely think there is room for improvement. The Golf is available with a variable suspension package while the TT-RS is offered with Magnetic ride - both systems do much to create a more pliant, less jarring ride. 

Less sprung weight at the front is going to do wonders for the steering and high-speed turn-in. I hope it will get wide wheels all round too, instead of just at the front. 

Other than that, keep it as it is and bring it out soon.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> If Audi offers a coupe, sportback and sedan A3s, why wouldn't it also offer an Avant version?
> 
> RS3 Avant anyone?


Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between a Sportback and Avant, besides a few cubic feet? I think the Sportback will be a reason why we will never see an Avant...


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I think you're probably going to have to hold out for a while on the RS3, especially for North America. I would bet that we're going to get very close launches for the S3 and A3 (within months), but the RS3 is likely going to be several years out - if at all for North America.


This is true, I doubt anything soon for the RS3. Might be worth just grabbing a A3 S-line Quattro /w 2.0T and if the RS3 comes, drop it fast, if not K04 kit + minor suspension mods.

Likely just place an order once we have details.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

Great news! Lets hope that there will be a manual AWD option here :thumbup:.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Eurofan4eva said:


> Great news! Lets hope that there will be a manual AWD option here :thumbup:.


That makes two of us. I really wouldn't be surprised, however, if Audi simplifies drivetrain options and pushes us into the S3 if we want a 6MT+Quattro configuration.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I don't see the translation. How is this any different than an A4 or Jetta? Really dislike. Grats though for the sedan people. I think...Yuuuuck.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

djdub said:


> I don't see the translation. How is this any different than an A4 or Jetta? Really dislike. Grats though for the sedan people. I think...Yuuuuck.


To me it seems that the A3 will be similar to the Jetta, but the A4 is going to be closer to the Passat. 

For those of us that weren't all that happy with the larger body style of the B8 A4, this will bring a great new option into the Audi lineup. 

I myself am looking forward to the lease of my SUV running up so I can get behind the wheel of one of these. 

Granted, the spy shots are not the prettiest, but it's a great platform to mod and personalize the way we all do.

I give Audi a BIG :thumbup: on the idea of making a A3 sedan.

Now all we can do is hope for some positive news about a NA release of the S/RS models.


----------



## atomic1125 (May 31, 2001)

I want one! S3 Sedan that is!


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

Rudy_H said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between a Sportback and Avant, besides a few cubic feet? I think the Sportback will be a reason why we will never see an Avant...


The A3 sedan has a longer floorpan behind the rear wheels to accommodate the trunk. This longer rear overhang creates the basis for a much enlarged rear loadspace. In comparison, the A3 Sportback's rear is much more truncated. I guess you could compare the difference to the A5 Sportback versus the A4 Avant. Both are built on the same chassis, but obviously the Avant has much more interior space. 

Will Audi offer such an option? It might be a model too far, but we'll see. 

What is certain is that the new MQB A3 is a knockout model for Audi. Very exciting.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I am sure the A3 sedan will be a well enough vehicle but, it just seems to be a smaller A4.  There is nothing compelling enough to make me buy it over an A4. The A3 sportback was different from the A4 which made it appealing to people wanting utility without sacrificing driving pleasure. Now that Audi will only be offering an A3 sedan, what is Audi's solution for current owners of A3 sportbacks??? Try to force us into Q3's and Q5's. No thanks. :thumbdown: 

Dear Audi, 

as a concerned owner of an A3 sportback, I deplore you to either bring the A3 sportback along with the sedan or if not, reconsider bringing back the A4 avant. I do not appreciate the current attitude at Audi of America that says "They will take what we give them and like it!". :thumbdown::thumbdown: If this continues to be the philosophy Audi of America lives by then I will have no choice but to look elsewhere for my next vehicle. BMW does not seem to have a problem offering the 3-series wagon in the U.S.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

JDBVR6 said:


> I am sure the A3 sedan will be a well enough vehicle but, it just seems to be a smaller A4.  There is nothing compelling enough to make me buy it over an A4. The A3 sportback was different from the A4 which made it appealing to people wanting utility without sacrificing driving pleasure. Now that Audi will only be offering an A3 sedan, what is Audi's solution for current owners of A3 sportbacks??? Try to force us into Q3's and Q5's. No thanks.


 JDBVR6 - 

Keep in mind that this is not just a car for today, Audi is positioning the car for tomorrow. Chances are that the upcoming B9 A4 due in the 2014-2015 timeframe, will grow in size, luxury and price. Audi needs something to fill the lower end of the spectrum that the A4 used to hold. 

Second, keep in mind product positioning. The B8 A4 is a great car, but for many people it's too stodgy, big and traditional. While the interior is nice - it sure doesn't match the new A6/7/8 and even MQB A3 interiors. Audi is going to position this car toward a more youthful demographic. The car will have a lower roofline than the A4, less rear room than the A4 and overall will feel more compact than does the A4. The interior design is aimed at a younger demographic who will not be quite so turned off by the gadgetry. 

While I have no doubt people will cross-shop the two vehicles, they will be targeted at very different demographics. 

Keep in mind that the Sportback for North America has not been ruled out yet and is still officially "under consideration". There seems to be a resurgence of interest in wagons/hatches in the US. Sales of the A3 were up almost 60% in October and are up almost 20% for the year over 2011. When you consider that we're talking about a vehicle that has been on the US market for seven years and is in its last few months of already relatively-limited availability - that's really impressive and bodes well for more powertrain and chassis options in the future.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> I am sure the A3 sedan will be a well enough vehicle but, it just seems to be a smaller A4.  There is nothing compelling enough to make me buy it over an A4. The A3 sportback was different from the A4 which made it appealing to people wanting utility without sacrificing driving pleasure. Now that Audi will only be offering an A3 sedan, what is Audi's solution for current owners of A3 sportbacks??? Try to force us into Q3's and Q5's. No thanks. :thumbdown:
> 
> Dear Audi,
> 
> as a concerned owner of an A3 sportback, I deplore you to either bring the A3 sportback along with the sedan or if not, reconsider bringing back the A4 avant. I do not appreciate the current attitude at Audi of America that says "They will take what we give them and like it!". :thumbdown::thumbdown: If this continues to be the philosophy Audi of America lives by then I will have no choice but to look elsewhere for my next vehicle. BMW does not seem to have a problem offering the 3-series wagon in the U.S.


 
Amen brother!


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> I am sure the A3 sedan will be a well enough vehicle but, it just seems to be a smaller A4.


 I know thank god!! 

With the A4 working it's way into old man territory in size it's nice to see Audi thinking about people in their youth wanting a smaller, faster, nimbler, fuel efficient, yet, would be nice to have Torsen but I will settle for Haldex... 

Found myself cruising the classifieds for a B5 S4 again...:heart: 

That said, I see them still bringing over the sportback, I still don't think initially though. To keep the A3 fans of the 8P ( I was nearly one this summer with a white S-Line 2.0T Quattro ), and the Golf / GTI / Golf R owners wanting to bump up.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> I am sure the A3 sedan will be a well enough vehicle but, it just seems to be a smaller A4.  There is nothing compelling enough to make me buy it over an A4. The A3 sportback was different from the A4 which made it appealing to people wanting utility without sacrificing driving pleasure. Now that Audi will only be offering an A3 sedan, what is Audi's solution for current owners of A3 sportbacks??? Try to force us into Q3's and Q5's. No thanks. :thumbdown:
> 
> Dear Audi,
> 
> as a concerned owner of an A3 sportback, I deplore you to either bring the A3 sportback along with the sedan or if not, reconsider bringing back the A4 avant. I do not appreciate the current attitude at Audi of America that says "They will take what we give them and like it!". :thumbdown::thumbdown: If this continues to be the philosophy Audi of America lives by then I will have no choice but to look elsewhere for my next vehicle. BMW does not seem to have a problem offering the 3-series wagon in the U.S.


 I am not sure where you are finding it, but I can't find any wagon on BMW's website, or Mercedes. In fact just about everyone except VW has pulled all of the wagons out of the US market over the past two years. If you can find a nice wagon somewhere, please let me know...my wife has been looking and is currently just hoping and waiting on the A3 sportback.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Rudy_H said:


> ...and the Golf / GTI / Golf R owners wanting to bump up.


 This would be me. Previous/Current Golf/GTI/R32 owner.  

Still hoping for the Sportback.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rudy_H said:


> ....and the Golf / GTI / Golf R owners wanting to bump up.


 I think the Mk7 Golf is already a bump up on the new A3, particularly in appearance.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Some Audi faithful miss the size of B5 A4, myself included. The constant upsizing of the A4 has produced a product that no longer speaks to me.

If the 8p sportsback were popular enough, Audi would have made the business case to bring it over. We'll have to wait to see how the BMW x1 does before Audi reevaluates. I personally think the X1 makes a more compelling case than the 3 series.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

chiphead said:


> Some Audi faithful miss the size of B5 A4, myself included. The constant upsizing of the A4 has produced a product that no longer speaks to me.


 Preach on! I am awaiting the S/RS3 Sedanopcorn:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

chiphead said:


> Some Audi faithful miss the size of B5 A4, myself included. The constant upsizing of the A4 has produced a product that no longer speaks to me.


 Yup, how many times have I found myself on the Audi lots looking at the B8's and being like, want smaller. Then getting into a B5 and saying 'perfect'!! 

One other item I hope Audi is careful on, if you have a newer car, even a Toyota Echo, and pull up next to say 1997-2003 Chev Malibu, the Echo looks like a mini SUV next to it. So the issue of getting bigger isn't just an Audi problem, it's America's craving of trucks / SUVs for the average person the last 10 years...and the safety of smaller cars around it. 

My ideal dimensions of the MQB A3/S3 

Under 3,200 lbs /w Quattro 
Under 180 inches length * under 170 inches like the 8P and I am super crazy happy 
Under 55 inches height * likely pushing it, I think the B5 was around 55.5 inches high... 

Put into prospective...B8 A4 / Quattro 
3,500 lbs 
186 inches length 
56 inches height 

8P A3 
3,400 lbs /w Quattro 
169 inches length 
56 inches height 

MQB A3 Sportback in UK 
2,650 lbs no Quattro - should squeak under 3,050 lbs with Quattro 
169 inches length 
56 inches height -> sedan should be lower? 

To think, shave 500 lbs off the A4 + chop almost 1.5 feet off the car, this is a BIG postivie deal to me


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Yup, how many times have I found myself on the Audi lots looking at the B8's and being like, want smaller. Then getting into a B5 and saying 'perfect'!!
> 
> One other item I hope Audi is careful on, if you have a newer car, even a Toyota Echo, and pull up next to say 1997-2003 Chev Malibu, the Echo looks like a mini SUV next to it. So the issue of getting bigger isn't just an Audi problem, it's America's craving of trucks / SUVs for the average person the last 10 years...and the safety of smaller cars around it.
> 
> ...


 I have to agree. The B8 A4 is just way too big for my taste as well. The B5 A4 is just the perfect size. 

If I am not mistaken, the A3 sedan is roughly 175 inches long.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I have to agree. The B8 A4 is just way too big for my taste as well. The B5 A4 is just the perfect size.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the A3 sedan is roughly 175 inches long.


 I'm not sure if anyone knows exactly. 

The MQB Sportback is 169 inches and 178 inches was the B5 A4/S4. 
For argument sakes, the B5 A4/S4/RS4 Avant was 176 inches. 

So also considering what Crocodile said, I think the sedan will be low end of 170 inches, shorter then the B5 sedan by about half a foot which would be awesome! 

Side note : my old B5 S4 weighed in at 3,384 lbs, and with the 318hp and 370 lbs-ft chipped, it was an absolute blast to drive. 

If the MQB S3 weighs less -> potentially 300 lbs less /w Quattro, and Stage I, I don't think those numbers would be far off. I will say this now, you might not even care for the RS3 to be perfectly honest. Yes the S4 was fun in Stage III when I had it, but it was just stupid fast...I only did it cause the K03's didn't last long


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

looks like a jetta with an audi front conversion. no thanks


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows exactly.
> 
> The MQB Sportback is 169 inches and 178 inches was the B5 A4/S4.
> For argument sakes, the B5 A4/S4/RS4 Avant was 176 inches.
> ...


 
http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/first/2014-audi-a3-sedan 

The A3 sedan concept was 174.8 inches, so it was essentially the size of the B5 A4, as per my message earlier. 




tcardio said:


> looks like a jetta with an audi front conversion. no thanks


 I have to disagree. The Jetta has a much longer trunk and a taller C-pillar. The Jetta doors are also very plain. The A3 sedan looks much sportier from the front, side, and back. 

Your statement is analogous to saying the Audi A3 sportsback is just a golf with an Audi front.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/first/2014-audi-a3-sedan
> 
> The A3 sedan concept was 174.8 inches, so it was essentially the size of the B5 A4, as per my message earlier.


 Ah I missed that one, definitely not a deal breaker...but now that Sportback is looking more tempting...


----------

